# Keith Olberman: 2nd Amendment Doesn't Give You The Right To OWN A Gun



## JGalt (Jul 16, 2021)

According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."

Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.

Signed, a humble member of your "Well-regulated militia"

PS: Don't forget to include 5000 rounds of M33 Ball and some M17 Tracer, ok? Thx.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> Signed, a humble member of your "Well-regulated militia"


He's a looney goof, maybe he can run for president for the idiot Dims.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 16, 2021)

Batshit crazy leftist.


----------



## westwall (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> Signed, a humble member of your "Well-regulated militia"





He's a loon.  And a violent asshole as well.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 16, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> ...



He'd fit right in with the current crop.


----------



## TNHarley (Jul 16, 2021)

As i always say, federal supremacists are the stupidest mother fuckers on the planet.


----------



## pknopp (Jul 16, 2021)

Keep does mean own.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


From his safe balcony over looking cp
Doormen and other really swanky services available probably 24/7 ....you betcha ...lol

Someone push him


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2021)

Depends on what the definition of gun is


----------



## Penelope (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


He's right.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> ...


He's a bloody kook, like you.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 16, 2021)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> ...



So if I can keep and bear a weapon, who legally owns it?

1. I paid for it.

2. I clean, service, and maintain it.

3. I am responsible for using and storing it in a safe and reasonable manner.

4. Possession is nine-tenths of the law.

5. Bite my ass.


----------



## FJB (Jul 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...






He's loonier than Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## whitehall (Jul 16, 2021)

When it's obvious that their arguments have no merit the last resort for lefties is to argue about the meaning of common words and phrases. Bill Clinton tried to convince Americans that sodomy wasn't sex and now the crazy left is going to try to convince us that the word "keep" has nothing to do with "own".


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 17, 2021)

Penelope said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> ...


Are you an intentional troll or an accidentally stupid one ?


----------



## westwall (Jul 17, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...





Both


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 17, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


The M2 is fun as hell to fire, but heavy as fuck and would only use it for fixed positions or mounted on a vehicle.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 18, 2021)

"Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus" 

Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.

Four words, which a minority of Americans believe wrongly that, "shall not be infringed" is a Right.  It is not a Right for there are number of regulations already in place and yet insufficient to mitigate more deaths by guns.

These should be universal:

Background Checks
Licensing
Registration
At a minimum.


----------



## MinTrut (Jul 18, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


Wow - he looks awful.

He's also an insane/vicious jackass.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 18, 2021)

MinTrut said:


> Wow - he looks awful.
> 
> He's also an insane/vicious jackass.



Those brain worms have probably turned his cerebrum into something resembling Swiss cheese.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 18, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...




Those 4 words kept asshats like you from taking guns away from the 1.1 million Americans who use their legal guns each year to stop violent rapes, beatings, stabbings, robberies and murders......those words allowed freed blacks to have rifles to keep members of the democrat party kkk from hanging them from trees and murdering them.....those 4 words kept democrat party antifa and blm from going into neighborhoods and burning, looting and murdering innocent Americans.....

That is why you hate the 2nd Amendment..........it keeps you from exercising total control over people you hate.

As to the other items...

Background checks
Licensing
Registration...

At no point in any of our discussions over the years have you ever made a rational argument for any of those things....and you have never been able to make a case against the reasons those are all bad ideas...as well as being unConstitutional......

You just say, "I want them, so we have to have them," which is a stupid argument to make when confronted by actual arguments against them...

We have 320,000,000 million people in America.

We have over 600 million guns in private hands.

We have over 19.4 million Americans who can legally carry guns in public for self defense...

How many times do we have crazy people shooting people in public places?   The threat that terrifies you?

In 2019.....10.

Total killed.....73.

2020.......1

Total killed....5

In the United States...

Deer kill 200 people a year.

Lawn mowers kill between 90-100 people a year.

Ladders kill 300 people a year.

In Japan, bathtubs kill 19,000 people a year..........

this is why we don't take you seriously....

Guns save more lives than they take at the hands of criminals who use them illegally......they save lives...from criminals, and from people like you who control governments.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 18, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...




*Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy;*

This is a lie.........in Europe.....the national socialists murdered 12 million innocent men, women and children.......people the western democracies handed over to the socialists for murder........these countries did not have those 4 words, so they decided to ban and confiscate guns after the 1st World War.....you know, the war the western democracies in Europe fought that killed 20 million people and wounded another 21 million people........you know, the western democracies?  10 million civilians died in that war....you know, between the Western Democracies....

They banned and confiscated those guns on the lie that the western democracies would keep these people safe from killers......then, they handed these people over to the killers.........you don't know what you are talking about.......

So ......... you are wrong...the Western democracies of Europe murdered 22 million innocent men, women and children .....taken over the same period of time that is more people murdered than our criminals have murdered....with the intentional illegal use of guns........

We have nothing to learn from Europe other than to say, we will keep our guns.....cause government murders more people in shorter periods of time than all of our criminals have in 87 years.............


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 18, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...




And let's play the game again.....

These should be universal:

Background Checks
Licensing
Registration
Why?  Why should they be universal?   Considering that criminals will not do any of the 3, and in Registration, they do not have to register their illegal guns ( Haynes v United States Supreme Court Ruling ) and then you take into account the fact that none of the 3 does anything to actually stop criminals.

What do all 3 do?

They increase the legal peril of law abiding gun owners who fail to cross every " T "  and dot every " i ".......who you will then destroy by turning them into criminals......criminals simply because they did not jump through every hoop, didn't follow all the red tape, and didn't do paperwork.........but you will use those things to destroy their lives even though they did not use their legal gun for any crime or murder..........

We do not trust you because you are an irrational extremist, you demand ridiculous rules and penalties that will not stop criminals but simply punish normal people who are sinners....sinners because they decided to own a gun, a gun you hate, and who you therefore want to punish .......


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jul 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


Cars kill more people than guns.  Are you in favor of the same standards for cars?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cars kill more people than guns.  Are you in favor of the same standards for cars?




I just discovered that 14,000 Japanese people died in bathtub deaths..........more than were killed by criminals with illegal guns in the U.S.....









						Bathtub Deaths Do Occur. Here’s What You Should Know
					

14,000 deaths have been linked to bathtubs in Japan.




					fit.thequint.com


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cars kill more people than guns.  Are you in favor of the same standards for cars?




This article puts bathtub deaths in Japan at 19,000......

10,235 gun murders in U.S.......

Japan needs to ban bathtubs...

*A study conducted by the Consumer Affairs Agency based in part on these statistics estimates that around 19,000 people lose their lives every year in accidents while bathing.*









						Sudden Deaths While Bathing: “Heat Shock” Among Factors Estimated to Cause 19,000 Annual Fatalities in Japan
					

Thousands of Japanese people die in their own bathrooms every year, with seniors particularly at risk.




					www.nippon.com


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 19, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Cars kill more people than guns.  Are you in favor of the same standards for cars?


Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jul 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.


Concealed carry permits aren't recognized in all states, by all states.  That needs to change and I agree.

It's illegal to recklessly discharge a firearm (remember Biden's shotgun blast).  If you're drunk, that's another crime  It's illegal to murder someone with a gun.  It's illegal to brandish a gun in public.  If an automatic weapon is used in a drug related crime, it's an automatic life sentence.

The same rules do apply to guns, except there are no criminal BGC to get a driver's license, or register a vehicle.  

Regulate guns exactly like cars?  You may be onto something, there.  Whatcha think?


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


Looks like he's got pole smokers cramps.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 19, 2021)

miketx said:


> Looks like he's got pole smokers cramps.



He does. I hope he gets AIDS and ass cancer.


----------



## Stryder50 (Jul 19, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


Firearm deaths​
Firearm deaths include all deaths involving guns, such as homicide, suicide, and accidents. More people in the US die from suicide involving a firearm than homicides or accidents.








						US gun deaths
					

There were a total of 45,222 firearm deaths in the US in 2020, an increase of 14% or 5,155 firearm deaths from 2019.




					usafacts.org
				












						PolitiFact - 62% of U.S. gun deaths are suicides
					

Del. Jason Miyares, R-Virginia Beach, has offered a compromise red-flag bill that would take firearms away from people d




					www.politifact.com
				








__





						Putting Gun Death Statistics in Perspective
					

America's Most Aggressive Defender of Firearms Ownership




					jpfo.org


----------



## miketx (Jul 19, 2021)

Stryder50 said:


> Firearm deaths​
> Firearm deaths include all deaths involving guns, such as homicide, suicide, and accidents. More people in the US die from suicide involving a firearm than homicides or accidents.
> 
> 
> ...


Butt catcher is nothing but a liar.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 19, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


That guy was a nut job way back when he was relatively normal, years ago .  Now he's just some kind of total freak.

If he knows how to be a real person I really wonder what he's like off- camera.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.



None of what you list has a specific enumerated right listed in the Bill of Rights, they are that way due to basic law passed by a legislature which are legal.

Firearms have a specific protection against those legislative bodies by saying the right to bear firearms can't be infringed by any legislative body.

That is the difference you failed to understand.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 20, 2021)

This is just embarrassingly stupid


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.


Yet blacks are to stupid to get an ID?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.




Driving a motor vehicle is not a Right.   You refuse to understand the difference between driving and owning and carrying a gun.  

According to your theory, any writer would need to get a license to be an submit books, magazine and newspaper articles...to be sure they understood slander and libel laws so that we could be sure they wouldn't break those laws and if they did we could revoke that license to keep them from publishing........

Wreckless writing destroys lives, causes violence....we should license any writer and especially journalists....you can't put pen to paper without government licensing.....right?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 20, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Any Questions folks ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

About just how sick these Communist Loving Psycho Leftist are?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 20, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Yet blacks are to stupid to get an ID?


That's what Leftist believe .....


----------



## themirrorthief (Jul 20, 2021)

Penelope said:


> He's right.


hahahahaha  u so funny


----------



## themirrorthief (Jul 20, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Any Questions folks ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> About just how sick these Communist Loving Psycho Leftist are?


first let the government give up its guns then we can talk


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 20, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Keith Olberman: 2nd Amendment Doesn't Give You The Right To OWN A Gun


And?

This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.

One person’s opinion is just that – representative of nothing and no one.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 20, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And?
> 
> This fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.
> 
> One person’s opinion is just that – representative of nothing and no one.



"One person" doesn't have the bully pulpit and millions of slavish followers who are as unhinged and dangerous as he is.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 21, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...



Well regulated militia? 
Are you kidding?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 21, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Any Questions folks ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> About just how sick these Communist Loving Psycho Leftist are?


The facts are you cannot write a rebuttal to my post.  Your statement has nothing to do with Communism or my mental acuity, it has more to do with your inability to write anything of substance, thoughtful or thought provoking, in short you posted an idiot-gram.

I do have one question for you.  Did you ever finish high school?


----------



## John T. Ford (Jul 21, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> The facts are you cannot write a rebuttal to my post.  Your statement has nothing to do with Communism or my mental acuity, it has more to do with your inability to write anything of substance, thoughtful or thought provoking, in short you posted an idiot-gram.
> 
> I do have one question for you.  Did you ever finish high school?


If you really believe "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS" then your comment doesn't deserve a rebuttal.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 21, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


You should fuck off.....At a minimum.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 22, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> These should be universal:
> 
> Background Checks
> Licensing
> Registration


lol...^the antithesis of "RIGHTS"^...that list is what makes the liberal left so dangerous to freedom, first they try to commit suicide by constitution and failing that they/you now seek to destroy its most ardent supporters...applying those restrictions is un-American


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 23, 2021)

Frankeneinstein said:


> lol...^the antithesis of "RIGHTS"^...that list is what makes the liberal left so dangerous to freedom, first they try to commit suicide by constitution and failing that they/you now seek to destroy its most ardent supporters...applying those restrictions is un-American


If your logic on "RIGHTS" is un-American then the license to drive a car, a surgeon to operate, an electrician to wire a home takes away the freedom of tens of millions of Americans.


----------



## AMart (Jul 23, 2021)

I would send Olberman to the cornfields.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2021)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Are you an intentional troll or an accidentally stupid one ?


I honestly think she's retarded.


----------



## freyasman (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


Speaking of retards.....


----------



## miketx (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.


Progressive shit stain ROE

1. Demand a link or an explanation to the truth they are objecting to.

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect.

3. Ignore any facts presented.

*3a. Play dumb and keep others wasting their time trying to enlighten you.*

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age.

6. Employ misdirection.

6a. smear people.

6b. attack religion.

6c. attack your rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions.

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card.

9. Play gay/lesbian card.

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card.

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?

12. Deny constantly.

13. Reword and repeat.

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about.

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia.

17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity/OAN.

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump.

20. Whataboutism...


----------



## daveman (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...


Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it.

At what point do you believe criminals will start obeying the laws you demand?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> If your logic on "RIGHTS" is un-American then the license to drive a car, a surgeon to operate, an electrician to wire a home takes away the freedom of tens of millions of Americans.




Why do you idiots pretend not to know the difference between a Right and a privilege?

You morons used Poll taxes and literacy tests to keep blacks from voting.....you were first defeated in the Civil War, and then in the courts who said it was unConstitutional to charge a fee for a Constitutional Right and to require a test for a Constitutional Right.......

Gun ownership is a human Right....I know you want to end that Right because people with guns can tell you that word you hate..."No."   But it is a Right........


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 23, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Why do you idiots pretend not to know the difference between a Right and a privilege?
> 
> You morons used Poll taxes and literacy tests to keep blacks from voting.....you were first defeated in the Civil War, and then in the courts who said it was unConstitutional to charge a fee for a Constitutional Right and to require a test for a Constitutional Right.......
> 
> Gun ownership is a human Right....I know you want to end that Right because people with guns can tell you that word you hate..."No."   But it is a Right........



You're way out of touch with reality.


----------



## daveman (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're way out of touch with reality.


You're allowed to define reality for yourself -- the mentally ill often do as a coping mechanism -- but you don't get to define it for everyone else.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're way out of touch with reality.




How is that?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 23, 2021)

daveman said:


> Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it.
> 
> At what point do you believe criminals will start obeying the laws you demand?


Statement 1:  "Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it."

Response:  Not meant to be original, it is a fact that 2aguy is out of touch with reality.

Statement 2:  At what point do you believe criminals will start obeying the laws you demand?

Response:  a)  Never, I don't demand, since I have no authority to do so; b) Criminals disobey the laws, that is by definition; c)  Guns today are regulated, don't pretend they are not; d)  The 2nd A. does not allow everyone the Right to own, possess or have in their custody or control "arms", incl. firearms.  It can be revoked, and thus is a privilege; "shall not be infringed" is a fantasy.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Statement 1:  "Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it."
> 
> Response:  Not meant to be original, it is a fact that 2aguy is out of touch with reality.
> 
> ...




Wrong, dipshit...you lose your Right when you break the law, go through due process and a convicted....until then, you have the Right to own and carry a gun....a privilege means they can take it away from you or simply refuse to grant it to you on a whim......no process for taking it away from you.

Shall not be infringed is the starting point, then we work out how to do that in a complex society with fascists like you trying to end the Right completely...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 23, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Wrong, dipshit...you lose your Right when you break the law, go through due process and a convicted....until then, you have the Right to own and carry a gun....a privilege means they can take it away from you or simply refuse to grant it to you on a whim......no process for taking it away from you.
> 
> Shall not be infringed is the starting point, then we work out how to do that in a complex society with fascists like you trying to end the Right completely...


As I've stated before to you and others, you are out of touch with reality.  Get some help before you use your _toy(s) _and end up as David Koresh.


----------



## daveman (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Statement 1:  "Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it."
> 
> Response:  Not meant to be original, it is a fact that 2aguy is out of touch with reality.
> 
> ...


So, you admit criminals are not going to obey the laws you want.  

You want to limit access of law-abiding Americans to firearms.

Why?


----------



## daveman (Jul 23, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> As I've stated before to you and others, you are out of touch with reality.  Get some help before you use your _toy(s) _and end up as David Koresh.


And there it is.  _You want to burn people who own guns_.  

And the hell of it is, you believe this is the morally superior view.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 23, 2021)

You're a liar.  Typical of your kind, putting words into the written words of others.  It was a very weak example of a sophistry, but it fits the definition, "sophistry is the use of fallacious arguments, especially with the intention of deceiving.", as well as an idiot-gram.


----------



## Clyde 154 (Jul 23, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


Keith "WHO"?  Its this kind of fascist opinion that keeps him working...........OR NOT.  His great capacity for deep thought .................that has turned a once promising career into a dumpster fire.  He once was working on the major networks.....like ESPN, NBC....etc., now his great commentary has landed him a soft gig on a YOUTUBE CHANEL.  Go.........Keith!

The perfect example of liberalism and how they always allow emotionalism to override their capacity for logical and reasoned thought.  Just like all liberals he enters any room with an expression like someone just urinated in his soup.  I've never encountered the mythical beast known as a well adjusted LIBERAL..........they are the angriest people on earth.  Has anyone ever meet a happy, satisfied LIBERAL?


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 23, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."


Republicans have quack doctors just like Democrats do, and they put targeted individuals in the mental hospital and revoke their gun rights when the crime family don closes the books on them.


----------



## MinTrut (Jul 24, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Those brain worms have probably turned his cerebrum into something resembling Swiss cheese.


I feel bad for the worms - crappy neighborhood.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> If your logic on "RIGHTS" is un-American then the license to drive a car, a surgeon to operate, an electrician to wire a home takes away the freedom of tens of millions of Americans.


You actually make and then prove my point...those things you listed are privileges [not surprising a white liberal sees privilege as his/her right]...constitutional rights cover everyone, your examples show and prove white privileged liberals think something in the constitution is not a right while things that are not actually in it are your right.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jul 24, 2021)

Frankeneinstein said:


> You actually make and then prove my point...those things you listed are privileges [not surprising a white liberal sees privilege as his/her right]...constitutional rights cover everyone, your examples show and prove white privileged liberals think something in the constitution is not a right while things that are not actually in it are your right.


You're nuts.  Your run on sentence is word salad.


----------



## daveman (Jul 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're a liar.  Typical of your kind, putting words into the written words of others.  It was a very weak example of a sophistry, but it fits the definition, "sophistry is the use of fallacious arguments, especially with the intention of deceiving.", as well as an idiot-gram.


Dude.  You fucking said it.  "Get some help before you use your _toy(s) _and end up as David Koresh."

Man up, you pussy.  Own what you said.


----------



## daveman (Jul 24, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're nuts.  Your run on sentence is word salad.


Sure.  That way you don't have to prove him wrong.

You're a fucking coward.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 24, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."



We've already been down this road many times with the anti-gun Left.  The SCOTUS has spoken.  You want our guns, just come and take them.

I just has a few lefties again laughingly claim that if they wanted our guns, we'd already not have them, but just who is going to try to disarm the largest army on the planet?

Synthaholic Clipper


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 24, 2021)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 513460



AR-15s are an indispensable tool for keeping attackers at bay while you reach for your Barrett M107A1 50 BMG.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 24, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> AR-15s are an indispensable tool for keeping attackers at bay while you reach for your Barrett M107A1 50 BMG.



.50 cal is pea shooter, I'm rockin' old-school .54 and .58 calibers. 

Meet the newest addition to the JGalt family: a 1995 Traditions "Fox River Fifty" smoke pole , in .54 caliber. Picked it up at a garage sale this weekend for $40. I had to mold some bullets for it, and it shoots nicely. 100 grains of Pyrodex behind a 430 grain Maxi-ball can take an arm off right at the shoulder at 250 yards. Walmart has already started putting out their muzzle loading stuff in the sporting goods dept. If you're wondering why there aren't any percussion caps left, it's because I hoarded them all.


----------



## Peace (Jul 24, 2021)

Penelope said:


> He's right.


No, he is not correct.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jul 25, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> You're nuts. Your run on sentence is word salad.


TRANSLATION: 'Yikes, I didn't think of that'...gonna be very difficult to make that easier for you to understand.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jul 25, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."
> 
> Dear Uncle Biden: Please to requisition one Browning M2 50 caliber machine gun and assign it to me temporarily. I don't want to "own" it, and I'll return it to you as soon as I'm done plinking with it in my back yard.
> 
> ...


That's some ignorant shit right there.  "Keep."


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 25, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms, they are culpable in killing innocent bystanders at concerts, in theaters, at schools and military bases; they are used to murder SO, wives and entire families in fits of rage and themselves with depression, or at a moment after someone insulted or embarrassed them take their own life (Camus:  "The Myth of Sisyphus"
> 
> Our country, using these four words, kill more here than in any other Western Democracy; disaffected persons who in many cases seek suicide by cop, or shooting, killing and maiming others who they have no grievance against them can never be predicted but can be mitigated by gun controls.
> 
> ...



Nonsense,
In a democratic republic, you can not have multiple different levels of rights dictated by an authoritarian government.
Inherent individual rights are supposed to be supreme over the government, not the other way around.

The only exception is when someone has been fairly judged to be a danger to other, in which case you do not try to control their possessions, but you control them.
You lock them up or supervise them.

Gun control is stupid because if someone is dangerous with a gun, they are even more dangerous with flammables, a car, explosives like fertilizer, toxins, etc.
You can't control things, but only people.
And that should not happen without a hearing in front of a judge.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 25, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Statement 1:  "Not at all original, but it's amusing that you believe you're the first person to come up with it."
> 
> Response:  Not meant to be original, it is a fact that 2aguy is out of touch with reality.
> 
> ...



Wrong.
The right to own a gun has been ruled to be an inherent individual right.
It is an extension of the right of self defense, but made even stronger by the need for an armed population in order to defend village, state, and country as well.

The fact a right can be over ridden does not make it a privilege.
For example, if you try to rob a bank, someone can shoot you dead and legally over ride your right to life.
That does not mean your right to life was a privilege that can be arbitrarily revoked.
It means that when rights come into conflict, laws can make some rights subordinate to others.

The right to own firearms can not legally be infringed by the federal government.
Felons were allowed to be armed until 1968, and that federal law is totally illegal in my opinion.
That was almost 200 years when felons were allowed to be armed.
{...
Congress passed the first blanket prohibition on felons carrying guns in the Gun Control Act of* 1968*, which made it illegal for felons to possess a gun any under circumstances.
...}
There is no basis in law for any federal firearms legislation.


----------



## daveman (Jul 25, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Nonsense,
> In a democratic republic, you can not have multiple different levels of rights dictated by an authoritarian government.
> Inherent individual rights are supposed to be supreme over the government, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


But leftists don't actually care about victims of gun crime.

They want people to be unable to resist leftist totalitarianism.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 25, 2021)

No one ever said that the 2nd amendment granted any rights.
No right can ever be granted by legislation, but has to already exist in order to authorize any legislation.
You can write legislation to ensure and safeguard a right, but right have to be inherent or else they are just the whim of an authoritarian government.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 26, 2021)

In a more true and fundamental sense, the people's right to keep and bear arms is universal, pre-existing, and unalienable; and as such can neither be given nor taken away by a Constitutional Amendment.

Having said that, I would argue that the Second Amendment is the best enumeration of that right thus far recorded in the history of a human species for which small arms will never be obsolete.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> In a more true and fundamental sense, the people's right to keep and bear arms is universal, pre-existing, and unalienable; and as such can neither be given nor taken away by a Constitutional Amendment.
> 
> Having said that, I would argue that the Second Amendment is the best enumeration of that right thus far recorded in the history of a human species for which small arms will never be obsolete.



There are several problems with relying on the 2nd amendment.
One is that the original Bill of Rights was really just restrictions on the federal government, so did not really imply individual rights until after the 14th amendment stated the complicated process of judicial incorporation.
Another is that if one relies on legislation, that implies rights are just a whim that can be changed at will by just changing the legislation.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 26, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> There are several problems with relying on the 2nd amendment.
> One is that the original Bill of Rights was really just restrictions on the federal government, so did not really imply individual rights until after the 14th amendment stated the complicated process of judicial incorporation


Drunken ass frat boy lawyers are in trouble with the bar over that.


Rigby5 said:


> Another is that if one relies on legislation, that implies rights are just a whim that can be changed at will by just changing the legislation











						Bible Gateway passage: Matthew 23:23 - King James Version
					

Woe unto you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! for ye pay tithe of mint and anise and cummin, and have omitted the weightier matters of the law, judgment, mercy, and faith: these ought ye to have done, and not to leave the other undone.




					www.biblegateway.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2021)

JGalt said:


> According to left-wing Democrat nutcase Keith Olberman. "keeping and bearing" is not the same as "owning."


Has to be, as you do no h ave the right to possess or use something owned by someone else.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> "Shall not be infringed" are the deadliest four words in COTUS.  Not only do these four words allow the insane, addicts and violent offenders to own, possess and have in their custody and control firearms,...


This is a lie.   All of these people are prohibited by federal law from possession of a firearm; said prohibition has been upheld by the USSC.



Rye Catcher said:


> Four words, which a minority of Americans believe wrongly that, "shall not be infringed" is a Right.  It is not a Right for there are number of regulations already in place...


All rights have regulations in place; if you are correct, then we do not have -any- rights.



Rye Catcher said:


> These should be universal:
> 
> Background Checks
> Licensing
> ...


You cannot demonstrate the necessity for, or efficacy of, any of these restrictions.
Absent this demonstration, these are unecssary and ineffective restrictions on the exercise of a right - that is, infringements.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Driver's licenses are required in all states; seat belts are required in most states; licenses can be suspended or revoked for reckless & driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol.  Persons with medical conditions which make driving a car dangerous to themselves or others also are not able to legally drive a motor vehicle.


Other than being 18yrs old or older, there are no restrictions on the purchase, ownerhip or posessesion of a car; there ar no restrictions on th operation of a car on private property.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 29, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> If your logic on "RIGHTS" is un-American then the license to drive a car, a surgeon to operate, an electrician to wire a home takes away the freedom of tens of millions of Americans.


None of these things are rights.


----------

